# Howard's Big Dig  - Rabbit Digging New Tunnel



## Nifty (Oct 2, 2011)

I LOVED this video!   I always wondered how long it takes animals to dig and how they do it.  The music, camera work, and editing are perfect:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycQIiA7dnKQ[/youtube]


(my wife just watched this and thinks that if we had bunnies and put them in a corralled area in our yard for a few hours a day that they would dig free pretty quick.... do all bunnies dig like this?


----------



## elevan (Oct 2, 2011)

You can actually keep rabbit in an enclosed field environment if you dig a trench around where you want to keep them at 36" and bury your fence 36" deep. They'll dig their warren but won't dig out as they don't dig especially deep.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 2, 2011)

I Loved that video too.  Thanks for posting.  Man, can Howard dig.  Beautifully colored bun I must say.  

I have to say to your wife don't fret.  I have an outside enclosure and both mine like to dig a little, mostly for the roots of the grass.   Nothing like Howard, but you can also like Elevan stated, dig a small trench and put the wiring in it.  If you don't want to do that, being they are only out for a couple hours a day, just check to see where they are digging, if near fence line, fill it in if necessary, so that they next time they have to start over.  Because bunnies will start over.  They do get fixated on a project.  

IMO, rabbits that have a taste of both inside and outside are very content.  I have two dozing contently in their inside crate after spending some time outside today.  And yes digging.


----------



## Nifty (Oct 2, 2011)

Youch... 3' deep fence?!?!?   We may want free range bunnies... but not that bad!  

Maybe if we get them they will only be allowed supervised outings!


----------



## Nifty (Oct 2, 2011)

I really like watching that video.  The creator did a fantastic job and the bunny is just too cute.

One thing I'm wondering... How much did Howard plan out where to start his hole location before starting to dig?   I mean, at that point, he was pretty committed to the location and the project.  I wonder if he just started digging without much thought to the location or if he had really scoped out the spot and the direction?


----------



## elevan (Oct 2, 2011)

Nifty said:
			
		

> Youch... 3' deep fence?!?!?   We may want free range bunnies... but not that bad!
> 
> Maybe if we get them they will only be allowed supervised outings!


Rent a ditch witch...easy peasy digging a 3' deep trench.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 2, 2011)

Nifty said:
			
		

> I really like watching that video.  The creator did a fantastic job and the bunny is just too cute.
> 
> *One thing I'm wondering... How much did Howard plan out where to start his hole location before starting to dig?   I mean, at that point, he was pretty committed to the location and the project.  I wonder if he just started digging without much thought to the location or if he had really scoped out the spot and the direction?*


I guess you would have to interview Howard to get those answers.    To me, I think it was he just started digging, and once a bunny starts, well.. you can see one's determination in the video.


----------



## nogoatsyet (Oct 4, 2011)

that is an awesome video!!  My bunnies only get to pretend to dig as they are indoors, and are highly jealous now.  Well, Heidi is.  Foof doesn't seem concerned.


----------



## dewey (Oct 7, 2011)

That's so funny...what a cute video, lol.


----------

